# HTC phone



## ggarry2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi I have a HTC phone and i am trying to install the HTC SYNC but i keep getting a message that reads ' the files for installation requirement Check and remove old htc driver could not be found' Has anybody else had this trouble and if so are you able to help me please? I am running Windows 8.


----------

